# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  фотографии с чемпионата мира

## Nikolai

вот начал понемногу выставлять фотографии с чемпионата мира прошедшего в Крефельде:
http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3818?
создаю новую тему, специально чтобы вы могли тут покритиковать или просто высказать чтото. для кнута и пряника  :0493:  :0492:

----------


## Tatjana

Фотографии Николая Цветкова с Чемпионата Мира на портале Delfi

----------


## Nikolai

> Фотографии Николая Цветкова с Чемпионата Мира на портале Delfi


Таня, там не все. там только с эстонской командой. остальные просто времени нет сделать. я фотки туда выставил для участия в конкурсе "что происходило в 2009"  :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, там не все. там только с эстонской командой. остальные просто времени нет сделать. я фотки туда выставил для участия в конкурсе "что происходило в 2009"


Ну так на нашей галерее как раз и нет фоток с закрытия. :Ad:  Фото с Делфи дополняют картину. :Ab:

----------

